# Help Identify a bush.



## softwire (Oct 12, 2021)

Good Afternoon,
Can someone tell me what this bush is? Thank you.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like a hydrangea from here.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like a big bush from the 80's


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Looks like a big bush from the 80's


I like the 80s bush.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice bush! That's not the best picture but judging by the blue blooms on the lower left it appears to be Hydrangea macrophylla.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Doesn't look like a Sofia or a George W.


----------

